
 Why Agile Doesn’t Really Work - nickb
http://elegantcode.com/2008/05/27/why-agile-doesnt-really-work/
======
michael_dorfman
Implicit here is what I feel is the fundamental problem of "agile"-- that it
(completely and totally) depends upon a customer who is willing to commit
completely to the agile methodology, and all that it entails. I'm sure that if
the customer is on board and supportive, most agile methodologies would work
fine-- but I'm sure of this in the same sense that I am sure that if my aunt
had balls, she'd be my uncle.

